# Unable to play avi via smb:// from my server, others work

## ranger719

Hallo everyone,

I want to play videos from my samba server in kde via smb://x.x.x.x/yyy, but kaffeine only gives me this:

```
14:28:21: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [smb://aaa@x.x.x.x/yy/file]

14:28:21: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [smb://aaa@x.x.x.x/yy/file]

14:28:21: xine: found input plugin : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient
```

The weird thing is, it works on other samba servers.. So I guess that there is a configuration problem with my samba server. If I mount the share, then it works. Here's the smb.conf

```
[global]

        server string = SMB on Linux

        interfaces = eth0,eth1

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        os level = 100

        preferred master = Yes

        domain master = Yes

        dos charset = 1255

        unix charset = UTF-8

        display charset = UTF-8

#       vfs objects = notify_fam

        unix extensions = no

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=16384 SO_RCVBUF=16384

        read raw = yes

        write raw = yes

#        oplocks = yes

        max xmit = 65535

        dead time = 15

[upload]

        comment = drop it

        path = /home/upload

        force user = root

        force group = wheel

        browsable = yes

        public = yes

        valid users = guest, share

        writable = yes

        force user = root

        force group = root

        create mode = 0660

        directory mask = 0750

        hosts deny = 10.,127.0.0.1
```

emerge -pv samba gives:

```
net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3  USE="async automount fam python readline syslog -acl -caps -cups -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -oav -pam -quotas (-selinux) -swat -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 17,308 kB
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Earthwings

One problem could be the filesize of the avis - assuming they're bigger than 2 GB, kde's ioslave won't be able to open the file, while a cifs mount does support files larger than 2 GB.

----------

## ranger719

No, they are all smaller than 2gb. And afaik kioslaves can't handle cifs:// ?

----------

## ranger719

Hmm.. I found out why it is not working. But I do not understand why.

As soon as 

```
valid users = xxx
```

 is in a Share-section, I do not have the permissions to open the file with kaffeine (kaffeine --verbose tells me that), although I CAN do everything with the file 'inside' konqueror (copy etc). As soon as I have removed the "valid users" option, I can watch it with kaffeine.

Any ideas on that?

----------

## Earthwings

To me this would only make sense if kaffeine dropped the user information at some point, which it really shouldn't. Can you post the output with the --verbose flag?

----------

## ranger719

My new "Global smb.conf" Part:

```
[global]

        server string = SMB on Linux

        interfaces = eth0,eth1

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        os level = 100

        preferred master = Yes

        domain master = Yes

        dos charset = 1255

        unix charset = UTF-8

        display charset = UTF-8

        unix extensions = no

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=16384 SO_RCVBUF=16384

        read raw = yes

        write raw = yes

        max xmit = 65535

        dead time = 15

        force user = root

        force group = wheel

        create mode = 0660

        directory mask = 0770
```

Section in smb.conf:

```

[test]

        comment = test

        path = /test

        public = yes

        writeable = yes
```

Contents of /test:

```

drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4.0K Sep 23 23:12 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  36K Sep 23 23:07 ..

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 176M Sep 23 23:12 video.avi
```

I open konqueror and browse to smb://192.168.119.1/test and open video.avi with kaffeine, and it works. The next [section] however does NOT work.

```
[test]

        comment = test

        path = /test

        public = yes

        writeable = yes

        valid users = share
```

Here is the error-message from the kaffeine-GUI:

```

23:16:04: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [smb://share@192.168.119.1/test/video.avi]

23:16:04: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [smb://share@192.168.119.1/test/video.avi]

23:16:04: xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

23:13:26: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

23:13:25: xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

23:13:01: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

23:13:01: xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

23:11:52: 200 frames delivered, 2 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

23:11:51: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

23:11:51: xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

23:11:42: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

23:11:42: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

23:11:37: 200 frames delivered, 1 frames skipped, 5 frames discarded

23:11:35: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

23:11:35: xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

22:19:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2668298489 because it's too old (diff : 4886).

22:19:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2668294889 because it's too old (diff : 8486).

22:19:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2668291289 because it's too old (diff : 12086).

22:19:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2668287689 because it's too old (diff : 15686).

22:19:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2668284089 because it's too old (diff : 19286).

22:19:27: 200 frames delivered, 1 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

22:19:27: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

22:19:27: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

22:18:47: 200 frames delivered, 10 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

22:10:55: 200 frames delivered, 1 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

22:04:23: 200 frames delivered, 6 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

21:55:47: 200 frames delivered, 2 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

21:52:47: 200 frames delivered, 1 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

21:52:40: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

21:52:40: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:52:39: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 3 frames discarded

21:52:32: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2538091827 because it's too old (diff : 7964).

21:52:32: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2538087367 because it's too old (diff : 12424).

21:52:32: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2538082835 because it's too old (diff : 16956).

21:50:49: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 2 frames discarded

21:50:39: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2527941345 because it's too old (diff : 5644).

21:50:39: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2527936844 because it's too old (diff : 10145).

21:50:39: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:50:39: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:48:02: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:48:02: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:43:25: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:43:25: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:41:00: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:41:00: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:37:59: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 3 frames discarded

21:37:57: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2459288128 because it's too old (diff : 5336).

21:37:57: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2459283689 because it's too old (diff : 9775).

21:37:57: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2459279259 because it's too old (diff : 14205).

21:37:53: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:37:53: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:37:50: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:37:50: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:34:51: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:34:51: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:31:21: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:31:21: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:29:25: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:29:25: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:27:11: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:27:11: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:24:37: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:24:37: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:21:23: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:21:23: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:21:21: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 5 frames discarded

21:21:18: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2369428833 because it's too old (diff : 5669).

21:21:18: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2369424327 because it's too old (diff : 10175).

21:21:18: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2369419827 because it's too old (diff : 14675).

21:21:18: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2369415334 because it's too old (diff : 19168).

21:21:18: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2369410848 because it's too old (diff : 23654).

21:21:18: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:21:18: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:18:31: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:18:31: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:15:36: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:15:36: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:15:12: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 3 frames discarded

21:15:06: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2335964576 because it's too old (diff : 4803).

21:15:06: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2335960040 because it's too old (diff : 9339).

21:15:06: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2335955510 because it's too old (diff : 13869).

21:15:06: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:15:06: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:13:02: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 3 frames discarded

21:12:55: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2324101295 because it's too old (diff : 6504).

21:12:55: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2324096797 because it's too old (diff : 11002).

21:12:55: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2324092306 because it's too old (diff : 15493).

21:11:59: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:11:59: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:07:40: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:07:40: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:03:57: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:03:57: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

21:01:12: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 2 frames discarded

21:01:12: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2260845795 because it's too old (diff : 5181).

21:01:12: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2260841281 because it's too old (diff : 9695).

21:01:11: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

21:01:11: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:58:32: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:58:32: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:54:12: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:54:12: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:52:22: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 1 frames discarded

20:52:20: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2212990789 because it's too old (diff : 8091).

20:52:20: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:52:20: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:48:16: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:48:16: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:46:55: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:46:55: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:45:32: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 1 frames discarded

20:45:25: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2175606903 because it's too old (diff : 6841).

20:45:24: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:45:24: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:42:01: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:42:01: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:38:28: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:38:28: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:34:36: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:34:36: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:29:55: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:29:55: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:28:43: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:28:43: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:27:00: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:27:00: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:25:44: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:25:44: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:23:48: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:23:48: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:21:07: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:21:07: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:16:33: 200 frames delivered, 0 frames skipped, 4 frames discarded

20:16:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2019201532 because it's too old (diff : 5722).

20:16:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2019197032 because it's too old (diff : 10222).

20:16:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2019192539 because it's too old (diff : 14715).

20:16:27: video_out: throwing away image with pts 2019188053 because it's too old (diff : 19201).

20:16:26: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:16:26: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:12:07: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:12:07: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:09:51: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:09:51: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:06:37: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:06:37: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:04:56: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:04:56: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

20:01:59: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin

20:01:59: xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

19:59:15: xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG audio demux plugin
```

And here is the 'kaffeine --verbose' output.

```
load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_arts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_pulseaudio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_jack.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xvmc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_vidix.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_vidix.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_aa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_fb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_sdl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_caca.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xxmc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xcbshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xcbxv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_vcd.so found

load_plugins: input plugin VCD does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_file.so found

load_plugins: input plugin FILE does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_http.so found

load_plugins: input plugin http does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_dvd.so found

load_plugins: input plugin DVD does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_vcdo.so found

load_plugins: input plugin VCDO does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: input plugin v4l_radio does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: input plugin v4l_tv does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_smb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_mms.so found

load_plugins: input plugin mms does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_stdin_fifo.so found

load_plugins: input plugin stdin does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_pnm.so found

load_plugins: input plugin pnm does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_rtp.so found

load_plugins: input plugin rtp does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_rtsp.so found

load_plugins: input plugin rtsp does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_net.so found

load_plugins: input plugin tcp does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_pvr.so found

load_plugins: input plugin pvr does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_dvb.so found

load_plugins: input plugin DVB does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_cdda.so found

load_plugins: input plugin CD does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_asf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mng.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_image.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_avi.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_fli.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_real.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_pva.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_slave.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_nsv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_matroska.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_iff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_flv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_dvaudio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_a52.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spu.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spucc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_sputext.so found

load_plugins: demuxer plugin sputext does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spucmml.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spudvb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_sputext.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_dts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_w32dll.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_w32dll.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_qt.so found

load_plugins: cannot open plugin lib /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_image.so:

libgomp.so.1: shared object cannot be dlopen()ed

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_theora.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_bitplane.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_rgb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_yuv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_gsm610.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_nsf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_lpcm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_vorbis.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_speex.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_faad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mpc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_goom.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_mosaico.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_switch.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_tvtime.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_wavpack.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_wavpack.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_flac.so found

load_plugins: demuxer plugin flac does not provide a priority, xine-lib will use the default priority.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_flac.so found

init class succeeded

video_out_xv: using Xv port 73 from adaptor Intel(R) Textured Video for hardware colorspace conversion and scaling.

video_out_xv: port attribute XV_BRIGHTNESS (5) value is 0

video_out_xv: port attribute XV_CONTRAST (4) value is 0

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yuy2 format.

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yv12 format.

x11osd: unscaled overlay created (XShape mode).

video_out: thread created

audio_alsa_out : supported modes are 8bit 16bit 24bit 32bit mono stereo (4-channel not enabled in xine config) (4.1-channel not enabled in xine config) (5-channel not enabled in xine config) (5.1-channel not enabled in xine config) (a/52 and DTS pass-through not enabled in xine config)

audio_out: thread created

xine_stream_new

osd: can't find out current locale character set

prebuffer=12000 pts

params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/home/r719/.smb/smb.conf":

        No such file or directory

params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/home/r719/.smb/smb.conf.append":

        No such file or directory

Using netbios name TRANSGRESSION.

Using workgroup WORKGROUP.

xine: found input plugin  : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient

input_smb: open failed for smb://share@192.168.119.1/test/video.avi: Permission denied

xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [smb://share@192.168.119.1/test/video.avi]

xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [smb://share@192.168.119.1/test/video.avi]
```

This is in /var/log/samba/log.smb

```
BROWSING TO THE SHARE:

[2007/09/23 23:34:03, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(928)

  Can't become connected user!

[2007/09/23 23:34:06, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1033)

  transgression (192.168.119.20) connect to service test initially as user root (uid=0, gid=10) (pid 25626)

[2007/09/23 23:34:06, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(928)

  Can't become connected user!

OPEN WITH KAFFEINE:

[2007/09/23 23:34:18, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(928)

  Can't become connected user!
```

The user 'share' is a local user without a password and was added with 'smbpasswd -a share' and has a smb-password set.

```
id share

uid=1002(share) gid=1002(share) groups=1002(share)
```

I also upgraded samba and changed the USE-flags:

```
net-fs/samba-3.0.26a  USE="automount python readline syslog -acl -ads -async -caps -cups -doc -examples -fam -ipv6 -ldap -pam -quotas (-selinux) -swat -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB
```

----------

